# Renee'



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

this was posted on my facebook..just sharing....


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

The way it is written, it sounds like she wanted everyone to sing at the commencement address:

"encouraged...graduates to find their voices and use them during her Commencement address Friday."

The link in your post goes to a 13 minute video of Renee speaking to the grads.


----------

